# Huge score!!!!!!!!



## waterboy12

A buddy of mine is getting out of wood working and gave me first shot at a few items. So I went over yesterday afternoon and saw what he had to offer. I picked up a few things and also got some freebies. 

I was able to pick up an older powermatic 043 14" band saw with 10 blades and the owners manual still I'm the plastic bag. 

A grizzly 9" disc and 6x48 belt sander with the cast iron base. The machine still has the warning labels on it. Basically unused with the owners manual still in the bag. 

A small craftsman 10" bandsaw. Cast iron base. In good shape and seems to be a stout machine. 

The freebies included a commercial stainless steel rack. With 8 shelves and huge casters. 
Also picked up a steel cabinet he used for sandpaper and finishes. He also gave me some mats to go down in front of your machinery. Think comfort mats. 

Also picked up 6 3'x15" Cherry logs and some black walnut slabs. 

I haven't picked anything up yet but the grand total was........$400!!!. 

I'm a happy boy.


----------



## TimR

Josh...uhhh, you did good.

No...YOU DID GREAT!!! 

Hmmm, I guess all that clean living is what it's cracked up to be.


----------



## davidgiul

waterboy12 said:


> A buddy of mine is getting out of wood working and gave me first shot at a few items. So I went over yesterday afternoon and saw what he had to offer. I picked up a few things and also got some freebies.
> 
> I was able to pick up an older powermatic 043 14" band saw with 10 blades and the owners manual still I'm the plastic bag.
> 
> A grizzly 9" disc and 6x48 belt sander with the cast iron base. The machine still has the warning labels on it. Basically unused with the owners manual still in the bag.
> 
> A small craftsman 10" bandsaw. Cast iron base. In good shape and seems to be a stout machine.
> 
> The freebies included a commercial stainless steel rack. With 8 shelves and huge casters.
> Also picked up a steel cabinet he used for sandpaper and finishes. He also gave me some mats to go down in front of your machinery. Think comfort mats.
> 
> Also picked up 6 3'x15" Cherry logs and some black walnut slabs.
> 
> I haven't picked anything up yet but the grand total was........$400!!!.
> 
> I'm a happy boy.


Nice stuff but you forgot the unwritten rule: "No pictures, never...."


----------



## waterboy12

I know I know. I'm going to pick it up Friday. Will have pics then.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow! That's awesome, the powermatic saw is worth way more than that by itself. Be sure to post pics when you pick it up. Great score!


----------



## AXEMAN58

THEIF!!!!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Patrude

waterboy12 said:


> A buddy of mine is getting out of wood working and gave me first shot at a few items. So I went over yesterday afternoon and saw what he had to offer. I picked up a few things and also got some freebies.
> 
> I was able to pick up an older powermatic 043 14" band saw with 10 blades and the owners manual still I'm the plastic bag.
> 
> A grizzly 9" disc and 6x48 belt sander with the cast iron base. The machine still has the warning labels on it. Basically unused with the owners manual still in the bag.
> 
> A small craftsman 10" bandsaw. Cast iron base. In good shape and seems to be a stout machine.
> 
> The freebies included a commercial stainless steel rack. With 8 shelves and huge casters.
> Also picked up a steel cabinet he used for sandpaper and finishes. He also gave me some mats to go down in front of your machinery. Think comfort mats.
> 
> Also picked up 6 3'x15" Cherry logs and some black walnut slabs.
> 
> I haven't picked anything up yet but the grand total was........$400!!!.
> 
> I'm a happy boy.



 good for you, it's always nice to see someone make a good deal. I'm sure you'll do those time tested tools justice too.


----------



## Bigg081

Wow what a score. You lucky devil. 

If he has more wood you should guide him here. Can't speak for everyone but I'm sure no one would mind seeing what he has.


----------



## Dane Fuller

Congrats, man! That is a huge score!

*BTW*, I clicked the "Like" button on your post just because there isn't a "Jealous" button.


----------



## waterboy12

Here are the pics of the bandsaw and sander. It was pouring out and I was of getting wet so I didn't get anything else today. 

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/2B5DB5DA-D3B7-49F0-9A83-27F600EA3C18-2980-00000173D154966B_zps8cbb7db8.jpg

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/B68ED521-5F0A-40BD-858C-54C7F1726894-2980-00000173D7EBEF19_zps14759d4a.jpg


----------



## woodtickgreg

waterboy12 said:


> Here are the pics of the bandsaw and sander. It was pouring out and I was of getting wet so I didn't get anything else today.
> 
> http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/2B5DB5DA-D3B7-49F0-9A83-27F600EA3C18-2980-00000173D154966B_zps8cbb7db8.jpg
> 
> http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/B68ED521-5F0A-40BD-858C-54C7F1726894-2980-00000173D7EBEF19_zps14759d4a.jpg


Very cool!


----------



## Wildthings

OMG !!!!! Where that jealousy emoticon


----------



## waterboy12

This is something else I was able to get. It's a stainless? Cart. Real heavy with 5" casters. It takes care of my wood storage needs for a while. Also the bottom 4 shelves is all the wood I got
From him. A bunch if walnut, tongue and groove heart pine flooring I'm gonna repurpose as
Tabletops, a bunch of quarter sawn oak and a lot of white cedar beams. Mostly 4x4x4. And i have yet to go pick up the cherry logs. I thought 3 trips would be enough to get all this home. Lol

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/347C48EA-F423-4EB9-B76A-14999376AD35-7624-0000047DAEDC95D1_zps8a4d9cfa.jpg


----------



## TimR

Shameless...aren't you!
I keep waiting for the one where you go...oh, and he said he didn't need this sharpener and it's a Tormek something or other!:wacko1:


----------

